# Verzichnisse mittels CMD-File "synchronisieren"



## ixus (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich benötige Hilfe bei folgendem Problem:

Es existieren 2 Verzeichnisse. In das erste der Beiden kommen jeden Tag neue Dateien. Das 2. Verzeichnis soll auf dem gleichen Stand gehalten werde können, mittels eines Batch-Scriptes. Es sollen nur die neu hinzugekommenen Dateien kopiert werden.

Auf beiden Rechnern läuft Windows 2000.

Kann mir hier evtl. jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank!

Steffen


----------



## Retlaw (29. Juli 2004)

Schau dir mal den Befehl xcopy an, mit dem Parameter /D kannst du da nach Datum kopieren.
Hilfe zum Befehl:

```
xcopy /? | more
```


----------



## ixus (29. Juli 2004)

Ersteinmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Mit dem Parameter /D dachte ich das Problem bereits gelöst zu haben, leider wurden oftmals Dateien einfach nicht kopiert.

Ich stelle mir ein Batch-File von, welches in einer Schleife alle *.sgr-Dateien abarbeitet und überprüft, ob diese im Zielverzeichnis bereits vorhanden sind. Ist dies der Fall, geht es sofort über zur nächsten Datei, ansonsten wird die Datei kopiert.

Any ideas?

Bis bald

Steffen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Versuchs mal hiermit.


```
@echo off

setlocal 
REM %1 --> srcDir
REM %2 --> destDir

for %%f in (%1\*.*) do xcopy /c /f /d %%f %2 

endlocal
```

Aufruf:


```
C:\test>sync c:\test\dir1 c:\test\dir2
```


Gruß Tom


----------



## ixus (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tom,

vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen, ich denke mal, das war das was ich brauchte!

Steffen


----------

